
The elephant in the diversity room - zapt02
https://www.quirksmode.org/blog/archives/2017/07/the_elephant_in.html
======
draw_down
I don't think conflating this issue with the effort to improve the diversity
_of our workplace and community_ is particularly constructive. And calling it
"the elephant in the room" wrt diversity is just bizarre, I think.

